# Farbe setzen



## hasenfuss10 (10. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite an einem Projekt zur Zeichnung von Figuren (Bluej)
dabei will ich gerne die Figuren mit verschiedenen Farben füllen.

```
import java.awt.Color;//for class Color 
private Color color;
public void setColor(Color color)
    {
        this.color=color;
    }
```
wenn ich jetzt eine neues Object anlege und die Methode setColor ausführe kommt ein Eingabefenster
und dort gebe ich black ein aber dann kommt "cannot find symbol variable black "
Was soll ich der Methode übergeben?
Oder ist die Zuweisung in der Methode nicht richtig?

danke schonmal hasenfuss


----------



## javimka (10. Jan 2010)

Was für ein Eingabefenster kommt denn da ???:L

Vielleicht musst du Color.BLACK angeben.


----------



## Enigma228 (10. Jan 2010)

Die Methode ist ok..
also um den Fehler zu finden musst du wohl den Code der Übergabe zeigen..


----------



## U2nt (10. Jan 2010)

Ein Eingabefenster? Du gibst also ein String ein? Die Methode setColor verlangt aber ein Color-Elemt. Könntest ja eine Methode StringToColor programmieren


----------



## Spin (10. Jan 2010)

Wenn du die Figuren in einem Frame anzeigen lässt musst du sie mit Graphic g zeichenen.

Diese Instanz bekommst du schon wenn du einfach die Methode paintComponents überschreibst. Oder wo willst du die Figuren zeichnen lassen?
Ich meine es macht ja nur sinn , wenn sie auch in einem Fenster angezeigt werden.

Von daher keine eigenen Metoden sondern einfach die übergebene Instanz in der oben genannten methode verwenden.

gruß


----------



## hasenfuss10 (17. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
erstmal danke an alle Schreiber 
ich habe es folgendermaßen gelößt.

```
public void setColor(int r, int g, int b)
    {
       color = new Color(r, g, b);
    }
```
die Methode rufe ich dann auf mit: setColor(0,0,0) beispielsweise für schwarz 

noch schönes RestWE hasenfuss


----------

